# Surely i have to win with this? lol



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

everything removed, every nut and bolt etc. cleaned with a tooth brush and degreaser, flap wheel on a drill sanded back any rust (not much) primered and prepped for its respray. all done by me :thumb:

my fiesta rs turbo project :thumb: still looks as good to this day, and its had two engine in and out aswell. soon to be another one out, as ill be breaking it


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah that is certainly one way to do it  

Good effort:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sweet! keep us posted with the progress and the piccies!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

..............errrr I think you've gone a bit to far there!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I hope you don't forget how to put it back together (something I'm bad at)


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats looking really good dude loving it have you got a project thread going on here or any other forum im restoring the underside of my Sapph Cossie over winter and all the wheels, suspension Etc.

We could do with some kind of project forum on here DW i bet there are a few with side project cars.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

james_mk6 said:


> Thats looking really good dude loving it have you got a project thread going on here or any other forum im restoring the underside of my Sapph Cossie over winter and all the wheels, suspension Etc.
> 
> We could do with some kind of project forum on here DW i bet there are a few with side project cars.


yes mate, the whole project thread is here - (bit long at 11 pages tho :lol: )

http://www.fiestaturbo.com/forums/fiesta-rs-project-29-9-06-****-it-i-give-up-vt102304/

a few pics ive put up on here too 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15455

:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

amazing dude well done will be worth all the hard work in the end


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

A proper clean bay :thumb:


----------

